# Fanny packs?



## Charles1951

I'm thinking about adding a fanny pack to my holster collection. Who makes a good one? Are there any I should avoid?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Charles;
I consider fanny-pack carry to be equivalent to off-body carry, something of which I personally disapprove. Here's why:
• Most fanny packs can be snatched pretty easily, even when buckled around your waist.
• If you ever take the thing off, it is easy to momentarily forget it, and thereby to lose control over the pistol within it. ("Ooh, look at what I found, Mommy!")
• Presentation from even the best-designed fanny pack is pretty slow, and never quiet.
• Furthermore, just about everybody, especially every cop and crook, knows what's inside a fanny pack.

I've tried almost all of them, and none of them work well enough to make them worth the risks enumerated above.

There is, however, one "non-fanny" pack I've tried that is more snatch-proof and less "forgettable" than most. But it attaches directly to your pants belt, so it can't easily be removed (which, as I've noted, I think is a good thing).
Presentations from it are just as slow as from any other fanny pack, and cops and crooks already know all about it, but it's worth your investigation.
To see it, click on: Untitled Document

Note that if you use any kind of pack, you will need to practice extensively with it. None of them are "easy access." All of them require zipper or flap manipulation, and none carry your pistol in an ideal position for a quick grab.


----------



## crescentstar69

What he said. And I agree, the Uncle Mike's in the link is the only one I've ever had any luck with.


----------



## Charles1951

Thanks, guys. Valuable insight and wisdom. Gives me something to think about, that's for sure.


----------



## crescentstar69

It isn't the worst option if you want casual concealment and aren't too concerned about people guessing what is in there. But certain items like fanny packs and photographer's vests just scream "gun" whether you are actually carrying or not.


----------



## Brevard13

I know a woman who refuses to carry a pocket book. She does carry a fanny pack with her every where. She doesn't carry a gun though. Makes me wonder how many people think she is actually carrying. I just wonder how many times that fanny pack and people assuming she has a gun has saved her from being attacked. Guess we will never know.

I wouldn't wear a fanny pack at all whether it had a gun or not. Now, when we went on our cruise my wife wore one some. She wanted to put our passports and stuff in there, but I wouldn't let her. Instead she carried sunscreen, a sunglass case, and some odd and end stuff that if someone stole it then only thing that would be worth missing would be the fanny pack itself.


----------



## denner

I wear a black one from Ace Case to tote around my 92 on occassion, or when I jog. In the summer i also wear sandals and an Hawaiian shirt and pass myself off as a German tourist, nobody's messed with me yet.:duel:


----------



## Brevard13

denner I will give you credit. I have never thought about wearing one while jogging. Definitely make it alot easier.


----------



## ponzer04




----------



## Charles1951

Ponzer04, thanks for the post.


----------



## VNvet

While I do not recommend a fanny pack over on-body carry, I think if it will get you to carry a handgun religiously and practice with it religiously and go over scenario and scenario then do get one. Remember, if you carry you must know and accept all the legal and moral responsibilities that go along with doing so. Think about it and learn the laws of your State. Go on line and do a search for fanny packs. I'm sure you'll fine many options to suit your style and budget.

I'm sure you understand, there is more to carrying that what you will read here. I'm sure most of us could write a small book on the subject. Those who really know how to carry ofter writes big books. Get one and read it.

Vv


----------



## Steve M1911A1

denner said:


> In the summer i also wear sandals and an Hawaiian shirt and pass myself off as a German tourist, nobody's messed with me yet.:duel:


...And do you speak Hawaiian with a German accent? Or German with a Hawaiian accent?

Once, in the '60s,, a school friend and I went to San Francisco's Mark Hopkins Hotel's "Top of the Mark" bar and, as a prank, insisted upon conversing entirely in German.
We were treated to lots of free drinks, and repeatedly quizzed about the social and economic practices of the West German government.
Happily, my friend had just returned from living in Germany for two years, with his US-Army-Sergeant father who worked for USAFRS as an announcer, so we were able to get away with it.


----------



## VNvet

Mine is from Tommy's Gun Packs, imo, the best there is, bar none. Do a serch for their web site then then check for them on eBay. Price is right.


----------



## Holly

VNvet said:


> Mine is from Tommy's Gun Packs, imo, the best there is, bar none. Do a serch for their web site then then check for them on eBay. Price is right.


The Original Tommy's Gun Pack

Link


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Wow! The Tommy's pack looks _very_ good: Nice design, well thought-out, well made, pretty secure.

Now, then:
• How snatch-proof?
• How quick? (Tell me about ripping the zipper open.)
• Easy one-hand reholster (before zipping closed)?
• Are you tempted to take the uncomfortable thing off, or can you wear it all day long?


----------



## VNvet

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Wow! The Tommy's pack looks _very_ good: Nice design, well thought-out, well made, pretty secure.
> 
> Now, then:
> • How snatch-proof?
> ANS: It has a unique clasp to make it as safe as could be expected. Some cases are right hand only, so read about it.
> 
> • How quick? (Tell me about ripping the zipper open.)
> ANS: The unique clasp is very quick, one handed and intuitive.
> 
> • Easy one-hand reholster (before zipping closed)?
> ANS: I use two hands. There is no internal holster to put the gun in.
> 
> • Are you tempted to take the uncomfortable thing off, or can you wear it all day long?


 ANS: Depends on how heavy you load it. I find it comfortable, but I would prefer to not carry it with a loaded full size 1911 with four
loaded magazines plus what ever else I could put in the pack.

My recommendations are for you to review the many videos available at Tommy's Gun Packs and on YouTube. I think you will be very pleased with the answers to your questions. The All-American Tommy's Gun Pack is the one I have. From the Maker they are 117 dollars. Do a search on eBay and you'll find the same Pack for 49 bucks.

Happy hunting your gunpack.
Vv


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thanks.

I don't use a fanny pack myself, but people ask about them all of the time.

The Tommy's has features that would make me recommend a closer look.


----------



## jeffreybehr

'Bellybag', boyz, it's a bellybag, NOT a fannypack. Anyone who wears one on or over his/her fanny should stay home.

I use a Tommy's Kickin'-A Gun Pack, large...The Original Tommy's Gun Pack...









...and carry a Glock fullsize 31 and one extra mag...plus lots of other stuff like wallet, checkbook, keys, etc. Removing it requires a couple seconds of squeezing the 2 latches of the buckle, and one would have to be unconscious not to able to prevent that. The pistolpouch opens in about a second using another buckle, and the zipper is MUCH quieter than a hook-and-loop closure ripping open. I hate to have heavy things hanging on my trouser's waistband, so carrying via holster is not acceptable to me. I love these these Tommy's bags and have many in various colors.

I've been using them for maybe 3 years, wear it all the time I'm out, and have NEVER left it anywhere.


----------



## Charlie

Lots of folks in the small town near where I live carry fanny packs as it is a big retirement community (35%+/-) and winter refuge for the visitors from up North during our mild winters. Being a semi-rural area of Texas I suspect a large segment of the locals carry concealed. I don't think it screams gun down here as much as maybe in the city. In any case, it's better than not carrying. I personally don't carry in a fanny pack but have occassionally in the past while walkin, jogging, or playing on the river. Just my two bits.
Charlie


----------



## Holly

I've been considering this one:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...But Holly, it's _frowning_!
It looks _angry_!

Is that the result of belonging to the Rainbow Coalition?


----------



## Holly

Probably... I didn't even notice how sad it was!

Is this better?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Oh, _pooh_!

"It's really very funny
'Cos I thought I had some honey.
And I kept it in a jar
Marked 'H.U.N.N.Y.'..."


----------



## Holly

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Oh, _pooh_!
> 
> "It's really very funny
> 'Cos I thought I had some honey.
> And I kept it in a jar
> Marked 'H.U.N.N.Y.'..."


:mrgreen:


----------



## Holly

Despite my jokes, I really did buy a fanny pack. it arrived in the mail today. I think I'm in love with it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I have had two difficulties, in my own use of fanny packs:
First, the safety-levers of our shortie-1911 and Star PD would get wiped to "off" by merely rubbing against the pouch's material. No NDs, but I ended up feeling uncomfortable about it.
Second, presentation was _slow_, even with extensive practice.

The safety-lever problem was less likely to show up in a "fitted" pack, where some sort of holster was provided. But it still did show up unpredictably, even if less frequently.

I hope that your problems are few.


----------



## skullfr

Well I just ordered the Kabar TDI .I have special holster requirements due to medical reasons.Being in a wheelchair makes it tough to find the right combo.The scottworks wheelchair holster is nice but if thrown out it is useless.I looked at alot and the kabar has what I was looking for.I cant wear a normal belt holster due to shorts I have to wear and cant take pressure on my waist.It is what it is.


----------



## Holly

It's the black one.


----------



## chessail77

All this talk of fanny packs is creating a mental image of all those fat tourists wearing them, with black loafers, white socks and shorts.... that I used to see at Disney when I lived in Fla....damn


----------



## Steve M1911A1

OK, Holly, there you have it:
Absolutely do not _ever_ wear your fanny pack with Bermuda shorts, white sox, and black loafers.
And don't get fat.


----------



## Holly

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, Holly, there you have it:
> Absolutely do not _ever_ wear your fanny pack with Bermuda shorts, white sox, and black loafers.
> And don't get fat.


Hahaha!


----------



## skullfr

ok now that is racism.Im fat and wear shorts but wear the low cut socks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Call the Fashion Police!


----------



## skullfr

they would arrest me for a felony


----------

